# Alternative to weighted dips??



## Larva (Apr 9, 2004)

i don't mind doing them but i have to put on 75 lbs and it gets a tad uncomfortable with that hanging when not doing your set. just wondering if there is a sub. o i am on gopros program and in rr week, thanks for your time
larva


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 9, 2004)

i love walking around the gym with my 90 lbs of plates dangling


----------



## Mudge (Apr 9, 2004)

Decline benching.


----------



## Phred (Apr 9, 2004)

I put the weights/belt on just before each set and take them off at the end of each set.  I just sit them down at the base of the dip bars and squat down, buckle up and go.  No body seems to mind that I set them in the way.  Of course I am the only one in my garage lifting wts so if they are in my way, I can only blame myself.


----------



## Michael D (Apr 9, 2004)

What!!!  I would love to hang some poundage and dip away  No pain.....

I have my shoes on when I dip, does that count?


----------



## DEF Bungis (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't even have a weight belt.
I have to jump up with a 30 pound DB in between my feet, do my set, and drop that shit on the floor so I don't crush my toes comming off the dip bars.

A real fuckn pain, but I don't see any real alternative to dips. They hit the bottom part of the tri's so well.....


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 11, 2004)

i have to put weight between my legs too. it's sucks but dips are real good excercise.


----------



## DEF Bungis (Apr 11, 2004)

Mudge whats up????
Does the decline really hit the tris as good as dips?
It's been a while since I did declines but I don't remember them hitting my tri's that hard.
Do you gotta use close grip when doing them or what???


----------



## Mudge (Apr 11, 2004)

I dont bench for the purpose of hitting my triceps but benching hits my triceps relatively hard. If you are doing dips for triceps then you are suspended straight up and down not leaning forward for chest.

If you want to bench for triceps then try reverse grip or a narrow grip about 8 inches or 3cm apart.


----------



## Larva (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks for the input guys


----------



## Mudge (Apr 12, 2004)

Make that about 20 centimeters  oy.


----------



## BobtheBuilder (May 21, 2004)

You ever try the dip machine?


----------



## Vale Tudo (May 22, 2004)

Hammer stregnth makes a seated dip machine, but it dosent compare to the real thing.  I would take the plates on and off between sets, pull a moveable bench up to the dip bars, and lay the plates on top of it for easier loading and unloading.


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2004)

I say just do the dips....I have done them with more than 135lbs on my waist and it doesn't bother me at all.  Decline bench press is a good alternative if you are looking for an alternate lpress in the sagital plane, as is close grip bench press (elbows in) as mudge said.  You can also use dumbells and hold them with a neutral grip (palms facing eachother) and keep your elbows in at your sides and bench like that.  I have found that to be reallyl effective (I seen to really feel it when I do it on a decline bench).


----------

